

Hudson’s Secret: Kohsuke - bensummers
http://pelegri.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/hudsons-secret-kohsuke/

======
larryfreeman
I worked with Eduardo (the author of the post) at Sun and I can tell you that
when he says that Kohsuke is among the top 3-5 engineers that he has worked
with, that REALLY says something.

Eduardo was a Distinguished Engineer at Sun and as such, he worked with Sun's
top engineers. He was also a senior technical member of the team that created
JavaEE.

~~~
Lewisham
Having met Kohsuke at various Hudson meetups, and worked with the Hudson code
somewhat, I can definitely attest to him being the smartest coder I've
interacted with.

He's not just a productivity dynamo, but he's just a great coder. This was
exemplified when I idly mentioned in the IRC channel "it would be pretty great
if there was a way to unit test my plugin." About 10 minutes later, Kohsuke
responds with "well, there is. There's a test harness I wrote." The test
harness is a thing of beauty, spawning a headless, up-to-date version of
Hudson that allows all sorts of querying about its operation. I'd never worked
with something quite as amazing.

Kohsuke == Hudson. Hudson without Kohsuke is essentially just an historial
artifact. Oracle stands to lose much more from a potential fork than they
realize.

EDIT: The man also has the patience of a saint, which cannot be overstated
when it comes to support.

------
contol-m
InfraDNA <http://infradna.com/about> is the company Kohsuke founded to offer
professional support for Hudson.

------
julian37
On a related note, here's an interesting article about Hudson's development
infrastructure and Oracle's attempts to keep the project on java.net:

<http://www.hudson-labs.org/content/whos-driving-thing>

~~~
w1ntermute
HN discussion from earlier this week:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1954180>

~~~
julian37
Whoops! Must have missed that.

------
po
Also, Kohsuke's blog is full of little gems and code snippets:

<http://kohsuke.org/> <http://www.java.net/blogs/kohsuke/>

A good example would be Akuma: his embeddable UNIX daemonization library that
he wrote for hudson to use:

[http://weblogs.java.net/blog/kohsuke/archive/2009/01/writing...](http://weblogs.java.net/blog/kohsuke/archive/2009/01/writing_a_unix.html)

------
100k
Hudson is great. It's one of the few open source CI servers (that I know of)
which can be configured without mucking about with reams of config files.

~~~
mattm
I recently setup Hudson for the first time and was amazed that it just worked!

------
brown9-2
Hudson is an amazing tool and Kohsuke deserves all the praise he gets.

